

Haskell I/O Is Pure - glazskunrukitis
http://chris-taylor.github.com/blog/2013/02/09/io-is-not-a-side-effect/

======
ibotty
see <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5192990> for a different submission.

~~~
christianmann
Yep, this one is the permalink to the information. The other was just the
homepage, which happened to contain the article.

